# Almost a 2010 - CAAD9/5 owner



## serengeti (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello all - 
My first post...
I have been seriously considering buying my first road bike and have been doing a lot of research on which bike to get. I own a Cannondale MB for 10 years – bought it when I was in California, but now in Florida where a RB would be better. I decided on a 2009 CAAD9/5, (60cm) but when my LBS placed the order last week, they did not have anymore since the 2010 models are coming out. 
So… this forum has been the best place on the net to get detailed info on the new line and from what I have read – the 2010 CAAD9/5 is an even better choice. 
My only concern is although I am in good shape (on a 10 mile ride on my RB w/knobby tires and avg 15.5 mph) – I am 6’3” / 270lbs and have read that the CAAD9 geometry may not be good for my size (or at least until I lose a few pounds). Although the LBS said that they could make adjustments to alleviate any problems, I am interested in anyone’s opinion. In addition, although the CAAD9/5 is a little over my budget, the LBS said that the component set (105’s) would be best for me as compared to the Tiagra/Sora mix on the CAAD9/6. 
My goal is to getting up to 100 miles a week, by mostly riding to/from work a few times a week (44 miles round trip), and maybe getting into some group rides once I get up to my goal.
Anything else I need to be concerned with before I jump in feet first and buy a 2010 CAAD9?
… BTW, this has been, by far, the best forum on bikes (especially Cannondale) that I have seen on the net. Thanks to everyone involved!


----------



## kbhenze (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds like you might want to look at the Synapse. I am close to your size and the Synapse was by far the best feeling bike i tried. The 5 has the 105 group, when your ready to race look at the CAAD, for longer rides the Synapse is the way to go


----------



## shelbyfv (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree that the geometry may be wrong for you. Given your height and weight, I expect you have a large amount of abdominal mass. You probably will not be comfortable with the aggressive riding position. Try the Synapse.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I would try both. I ride an 09 105/5 and I love the ride but I have been riding a bike with this geometry for about 15 years, I heaver then you are at 330 pounds 6'0". The weight has not bothered my riding.

George


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

My choice came down between the Synapse and Caad9 also....went with the Synapse and love it. I can keep up with most groups and 50+ rides are no problem. Try both bikes out...you might like the Synapse better.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

I have an 09 9/5 & I love it. I'm 5"10 280# on a 56cm. On my first 40mile ride my back started to hurt about half way. When I got home I did some research online and found that my posture was all wrong. Since adjusting my posture I have been fine. I also started working on my core so I can ride on the drops. 

Also on that ride the cassette started slipping on a few gears. I took it to the LBS for adjusting and have had no problems since. I love this bike. I have not made any upgrades other than 2 bottle cages. My only regret is not shopping around for a better price. I paid $1499 for it. I have seen it for $1299 @ one shop.


----------



## serengeti (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, much appreciated...

My LBS is fairly small so do not have a Synapse to test ride for my size (he fitted me to a 60cm). Next BS that carries Cannondale's is about an hour away. I am going to go with the 2010 CAAD9/5 and placed the order, he said it might be ready by next Friday. 

My biggest complaint with riding a MB on my usual 10 miles ride was my hands got numb by about 5 miles and always rode it at the highest gear - just wasn't a lot of fun and I wanted to go on longer rides including to work, and..... I always wanted to ride a RB...

Anyway...I shall send some pics when I get the bike and hopefully some good ride reports.

Any recommendations of shoes (never used bike shoes before), pedals (I assume clipless), or bike computer?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I prefer Sidi on bike shoes and Shimano Dura Ace pedals, you can get a Garmin 305 computer for the bike.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

The Synapse is a great bike, and I agree with Zamboni's recommendations for shoes, pedals and computers. I own all of the above and am very pleased with them all.


----------



## serengeti (Jul 29, 2009)

Here it is... my virgin 2010 CAAD9/5 bike , although it it no longer a virgin bike since I took it for a spin this evening. Was only planning to just go a couple of miles around the neighborhood, but the bike had a mind of its own and and before I knew what happened it took me 8 miles instead. I think I am going to like this bike...


----------



## tackhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

Very, very nice! Keep up with the updates.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice. Can you give some riding impressions. I'm in the market for a new bike.


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

*very nice!*

:thumbsup: I hope my 2010 Black 9-4 looks as sharp when it arrives


----------



## andyny (Aug 1, 2009)

well how did you the grey 2010 caad9-5 already....i placed my order with my LBS and the cannondale dealer said it will be avail mid september....


----------



## Topher0519 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great pics! Thats the same bike I just bought. Hopefully I will get it soon. How do you like it?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

andyny said:


> well how did you the grey 2010 caad9-5 already....i placed my order with my LBS and the cannondale dealer said it will be avail mid september....


My LBS said the same thing, but Starnut posted in another thread that if a shop had pre-ordered them, they would have them already.

Asad


----------



## h_marchesano (Aug 8, 2009)

I just test road this bike and I absolutely fell in love! Are you loving it?


----------



## serengeti (Jul 29, 2009)

Today I rode the same route that I use to do with my MB - 10 miles and flat. I usually ride this ride in the evening, but the bike made me ride it at noon when it was 90 deg F (I think this bike is possessed). Anyway, smooth, fast, and easy to ride, but I am comparing apples to oranges (RB v MB). The only negative was when I rode over a bumpy area I felt it more than I did on the MB, which makes sense since the MB has a suspension system. I never ridden a RB before, so I cannot say how good it is compared to other RB's, yet so far, I am more than happy with the ride. No problems with my back, so I assume the the LBS did a good job fitting me to the bike.
I did try to keep my cadence high (I got a Cateye Strata - double wireless w/cadence) - I averaged about 70 - but the owner of the LBS wanted me to try and keep it at 90 so I would learn how to spin instead of mashing the pedals. So it wasn't a leisurely ride, but I enjoyed much more than the MB.
As far as how I got this bike so quickly? I cannot answer that, maybe the owner of the LBS has connections, he has been in the business for 30 years - its a small shop and he is the only person that works there, but he sure seemed to know what he is doing...
Anyway, after two short rides, I really like the bike a lot. My main concern is remembering to unclip from the pedal when I stop, I haven't fallen yet, but came pretty close. I will let you know how everything is going when I do some 20 or 30 mile rides.
I know I wasn't able to answer any "comparative" questions, but my overall impression is that I like it a lot, but it is a very possessive bike and expects me to ride it everyday!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat on your new ride sounds like you got the bike that fit your need.


----------



## Topher0519 (Aug 6, 2009)

LBS just called. My wife's bike (2010 caad9 5 wsd) and my bike (2010 caad9 5's) just came in! It only took 1 week! We are going to pick them up. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## serengeti (Jul 29, 2009)

Great! Make sure the LBS does a good job of fitting the both of you.


----------



## RanoVA1916 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Got Mine on July 30th and loving it.*

My first Post.

I wanted a quality bike and was torn between the full carbon bikes and metal framed. But had a long time to borrow a Cannondale Cyclocross and didn't mind the bumps compared to riding a full suspension MTB. When purchasing my new road bike I compare three cannondale available to me. There was the 2009 Cannondale CAAD 9 for 1500, same frame as the cyclocross and will buy one later in the year, the 2009 Cannondale Six for discounted to 1500, and 2009 Cannondale Super Six with a Sram Rival build for 2500(FRACKIN Great PRICE). But finding a Size and color that I wanted was hard because it was mid Tour De France time and things were low stock at the bike shops. Was walking away at one shop but before I left I asked "When is the new stuff coming in?" The sales chick quietly led me to the Cannondale 2010 catalog  For the Price and my just getting on a road bike experience I chose the CAAD 9. Just as aggressive as the Super Six just aluminum but cheaper. The Carbon damping and weight savings was not forefront in choice cause I am 230lb and need to loose weight myself. Fast Car + Heavy Engine = Slow Car. Chose the CAAD9 5 cause of the color, also purchased 105 pedels, and Bontrager RL Road shoes. 

Brakes is what I am looking to upgrade any suggestions? Will end up making the bike Full Sram Force overtime.


----------



## Topher0519 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wife and I just got back from our first ride. We did 20 miles and the 2010 caad 9 5's were awesome. We must have been fitted well too (they spent a good amount of time making sure everything was right) We have found an amazing LBS. Can't wait to ride again. My wife's caad 9 5 fem is awesome.


----------



## serengeti (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmm, there is something about a CAAD9... 

*Topher:* Glad to see you got a good fit and hope you and your wife enjoy riding regularly

Is your CAAD9's possessed like mine is? 

*RanoVA:* Nice pic - looks like something I would like to buy - oh I mean bought...

I can't help you out with brakes, as I don't have enough knowledge about RB's, but what is your concern about the brakes?


----------



## Topher0519 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Picture of new caad9 5's*

Here there are. Mine is the same as what you have been seeing. But here is a look at the new caad9 5 feminine.


----------



## RanoVA1916 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Nice*

Good look for the lady of the house. Those Red Pedals look awsome, I thinking about changing the tape to red from the shipped white.


----------



## serengeti (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice bikes! There is a 50k race this weekend, you are both invited!


----------



## h_marchesano (Aug 8, 2009)

I am getting the CAAD9-5 this week!! So excited! What all do you guys carry on your bike? A pump, tool kit, first aid kit, snack..water.etc? I'm new to cycling and want to ride long distances. I just want to be prepared and make sure I carry everything I need. Thank you!!
Hailey~


----------



## The Rock (Aug 18, 2009)

serengeti said:


> Hello all -
> this forum has been the best place on the net to get detailed info on the new line and from what I have read – the 2010 CAAD9/5 is an even better choice. In addition, although the CAAD9/5 is a little over my budget, the LBS said that the component set (105’s) would be best for me as compared to the Tiagra/Sora mix on the CAAD9/6.
> 
> My goal is to getting up to 100 miles a week, by mostly riding to/from work a few times a week (44 miles round trip), and maybe getting into some group rides once I get up to my goal.


Hi Serengeti,

I agree with "kbhenze" reply to your posting.

I'm also in the same boat looking at the NEW 2010 CAAD9. I test rode Synapse and CAAD9 at the weekend. The Synapse is more of a comfort bike ideal for sportives and long rides. Sounds like the type of ride you would be doing, the Synapse would be ideal.

CAAD9 is very nice too more stiffer and racier. I definitely felt the 105 grouppo better quality and smoother shifting than Tiagra/Sora combo, so spending abit more to get the workhorse 105 would be the way to go. Am infact looking at Ultegra or Ultegra SL depending on what my LBS can cut the deal for me. I hear SRAM Rival is good too. Let us know which one you go for. All the best and hope it works out for you.


----------



## hank95 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Cannondale Pics*

















New to this forum.
Love it so far. Just wanted to share


----------



## sti22b (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice bike.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

*Mine just arrived with newer 105*

I just got mine,I was surprised it comes with the newer 105,very nice,lucky I guess,,I will post photos soon..


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's my new 5's just arrived,as Ive said its my lucky day for getting the new 105 group.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome to the CAAD9 club bon_gabs. I guarantee that this bike will impress to no ends. It's smooth, efficient and stable. Did I mention smooth? Stomp on the pedals or shoot down hill. You'll be in for a treat.

CHL


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks,,bro,,really felt bad when cdale pulled the're US ops..



CHL said:


> Welcome to the CAAD9 club bon_gabs. I guarantee that this bike will impress to no ends. It's smooth, efficient and stable. Did I mention smooth? Stomp on the pedals or shoot down hill. You'll be in for a treat.
> 
> CHL


----------

